# [RISOLTO] NVIDIA e flash schermo

## AlterX

ciao,

dopo essere riuscito ad installare gentoo sul portatile, e aver installato i driver nvidia per linux, ho notato che ogni tanto

lo schermo flesha tipo lampo per un attimo.

sapete da cosa è dovuto?Last edited by AlterX on Fri Dec 10, 2004 1:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## koma

Mi spiace ma secondo la legge di murphy dovrai bttare via il portatile   :Laughing:   Non so a cosa sia dovuto forse un refresh troppo alto prova a usare un po' delle applicazioni fornite da nvidia per venirne a capo

```
*  media-video/nvoption

      Latest version available: 0_alpha-r1

      Latest version installed: 0_alpha-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 504 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/nvoption/

      Description: grapich front-end to change NVIDIA options in X mode

      License:     freedist

*  media-video/yanc

      Latest version available: 0.2.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 3,540 kB

      Homepage:    http://yanc.sourceforge.net/

      Description: YanC is a GUI configuration tool for the NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Driver Set.

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629

      Size of downloaded files: 798 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## AlterX

ehh

ci ho provato ad abbassare il refresh, ma nulla da fare!!

anche le nvidia-settings le ho provate!

volevo più che altro sapere se era già successo ad altri oppure no.[/code]

----------

## koma

a me no.

Nei log c'è qlc di significativo?

----------

## oRDeX

Anche qui tutto ok..

----------

## midall

Ti posso consilgiare di aprire un terminale e lanciare

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

Così vedi a cosa può essere dovuto

Bye

----------

## ulric

il flash si presenta a caso o facendo qualche azione specifica? Ti capita quando utilizzi qualche applicazione in particolare?

----------

## AlterX

non si capisce molto in verità

capita di rado e quindi non posso fare un'analisi di frequenza.

cmq...mi è successo mentre scrivevo in console, e anche in altri casi...

penso sia qualche problema dei driver sulla mia nvidia geforce fx.

cmq ho inviato un bug report a nvidia con il modello del  portatile.

Poi ho giocato un'pò con i settaggi, e non mi flash, ma non posso dire che è apposto perchè avvenendo di rado ci vuole un lasso di tempo maggiore per notare se lo fa ancora.

----------

## ulric

Io avevo flash all'interno di una console con vi ed erano riproducibili.

Sono passato a vim e tutto va una meraviglia.

Non è questo.

----------

## Peach

ho visto quel comportamento su due portatili: uno con una suse le cui specifiche mi erano ignote, l'altro su una gentoo su un portatile a 64bit.

hai provato molto semplicemente ad aggiornare all'ultima versione non stabile o a portare i drivers alla versione precedente?

----------

## AlterX

Sono andato sul sito di nvidia...

ho preso i nuovi driver...

li ho installati, creandomi nvidia-kernel...

ma ora non ho più neanche il modulo "nvidia" precedente!!!

come funzionano sti driver della casa produttrice???  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Sono andato sul sito di nvidia...
> 
> ho preso i nuovi driver...
> 
> li ho installati, creandomi nvidia-kernel...
> ...

 

scusa?

ma emergerli era troppo faticoso?  :Laughing: 

cmq sia che versione stai/stavi usando?

così vedi cos'hai installato (qpkg ed etcat fanno parte di gentoolkit)

```
# qpkg -I -v nvidia
```

e così vedi le versioni disponibili:

```
# etcat -v nvidia-kernel
```

chiaramente quando passi ad una versione diversa devi allineare anche la versione dei glx.

per come smascherare e mascherare le versioni ti consiglio una letta alla guida online sul sito di gentoo.org  :Smile: 

cya

----------

## AlterX

emerge -p nvidia-kernel

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3

io ho installato la versione 1.0.6222 e il prog di installazione di nvidia mi dice che sono già presenti. Quando li ha installati mi ha compilato l'interfaccia per il kernel...

ma io non capisco: mi ha creato questa interfaccia, ma che ci devo fare io??

devo ricompilare il kernel, cosa??

non si capisce!!

----------

## Peach

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> emerge -p nvidia-kernel
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3
> ...

 

per evitare di mandarmi ai matti procediamo un passo alla volta.

1) come hai installato la versione 6222, se quando lanci emerge degli nvidia-kernel ti dice che hai i 6111 installati?

2) usando

```
# etcat -v nvidia-kernel
```

 ti dovresti essere accorto che in portage sono presenti i 6629, marchiati non stabili, non per questo non possono essere usati, basta smascherarli* e provare se funzionano ancora.

*) per la smascherazione dei pacchetti esistono dei documenti specifici tra la documentazione in www.gentoo.org e numerosissimi post a riguardo.

NOTA: Potresti fornire indicazioni sulla macchina in questione, afflitta dal problema? Come ho fatto notare prima, il ragazzo che avevo conosciuto con gentoo con un problema simile stava usando un'architettura a 64 bit.

----------

## Onip

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> ma io non capisco: mi ha creato questa interfaccia, ma che ci devo fare io??
> 
> devo ricompilare il kernel, cosa??
> 
> non si capisce!!

 

niente. devi solo mettere a posto il tuo xorg.conf. ma credo che tu questo lo abbia già fatto.

ho installato + volte i driver nvidia da pacchetto binario ed è come emergerli. cambia che in portage mageri te li segnerà come non installati. anche coi binari della nvidia a ogni "cambio-kernel" vanno ricompilati i driver.

Hope this help

Byez

----------

## AlterX

Ok ragazzi ho risolto tutto!!!

Ho emerso i pacchetti mascherati, cioè la stessa versione che ho scaricato da nvidia; mi ha installato tutto, anche i moduli che il software preso da nvidia non faceva, e adesso sembra proprio che il flash dello schermo sia svanito!!!

secondo me è il kernel 2.6 che con i driver 1.0.6111 non andava proprio;

infatti la versione 1.0.6629, dice nvidia, che supportava anche il kernel 2.6

Ad ogni modo...

l'unico dubbio che rimane: ho duvuto emergere nvidia-glx per installare i moduli nvidia e nvidia-kernel per modificare l'interfaccia del kernel; perchè il software scaricato mi crea solo l'interfaccia del kernel e non i moduli, quindi nvidia-glx??

E perchè per installare i driver nvidia, c'è bisogno di tutto il compilato del kernel (bzImage e modules) che poi ho tranquillamente cancellato e non sostiuito a quello del sistema???

----------

## midall

@AlterX devo smentirti il alcuni punti:

-il kernel 2.6.X con driver NVIDIA 1.0.6111 non da alcun tipo di problema

-la verione 1.0.6629 è un pò buggata tanto è vero che sono state rilasciata alcune patch.. pur applicandole mi risulta mal fulzionante l'ultima versione dei driver nvidia [IMHO]

-la differenza tra nvidia-kernel e nvidia glx è che la prima ti installa il modulo nvidia e la seconda installa le lib GLX utili a sfruttare a pieno le capacità opengl ed estensione 3D della tu sk-video

Insomma credo che il tuo problema sia stato "aggirato".. prova a mettere un pò sotto stress-test il tuo pc sperando che non ti dia più problemi

Bye

----------

## AlterX

Ok grazie per le risposte...

siamo qui per aiutarci   :Laughing:  !!

Capisco le cose da te dette, però con la versione precedente, quella stabile, ogni tanto mi flashava lo schermo. Adesso che ho inserito quella mascherata, l'ultima appunto, non mi fa più nulla.

Adesso non sò come poter fare stress-test, qualcuno mi da qualche consiglio?

P.S. può darsi che sia il monitor che è un diaciassette, ma l'ampiezza di un 16:9??

----------

## Peach

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> P.S. può darsi che sia il monitor che è un diaciassette, ma l'ampiezza di un 16:9??

 

non è da escludere.

i signori della nvidia potrebbero aver risolto qualche problema con i monitor a 16:9 con l'ultima versione, ma aperto altri... capita  :Smile: 

per quanto riguarda lo stress-test potresti provare qualche applicazioncina fullopenGL... ma non saprei di preciso quale possa fare il caso tuo

----------

## motaboy

per me e' la onscreen bell di gnome...

----------

## Peach

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> per me e' la onscreen bell di gnome...

 

e se fosse sotto kde come succede al mio compagno di facoltà con un toshiba satellite?

----------

## AlterX

Infatti uso SOLO kde   :Laughing: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Confermo di aver avuto lo stesso problema con il mio portatile Toshiba Satellite P10-221 e lo risolto operando come eseguito da Alterx :

*media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 15,138 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629

      Size of downloaded files: 720 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:     GPL-2

*media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.6111

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629

      Size of downloaded files: 15,138 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA

Percui a questo punto credo che dipenda dai drive e non da kde .....  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

Ehh si!!

Ormai ci lavoro da un'pò con l'ultima versione dei driver nvidia e quel fastidioso flash è sparito.

Oltretutto sono abbastanza stabili da poter essere smascherati nel portage!

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Oltretutto sono abbastanza stabili da poter essere smascherati nel portage!

 

Si ma aspetterei ancora ... sebbene per quanto mi riguarda funzionano alla meraviglia ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlterX

certo...

intendevo dire che già le nostre due testimonianze possono accellerare il proceso di mascheramento!

Ciaooooooo

----------

